
IoT Networks: SigFox vs. LoRa - Raed667
https://raed.it/blog/iot-network-sigfox-vs-lora#hn
======
avian
Title sounds interesting, but your website does not show any text. Both
Firefox 49.0 and Chrome 54.0.2840.59 (on Linux) look like this:

[https://i.imgur.com/dxxoU7a.png](https://i.imgur.com/dxxoU7a.png)

~~~
Raed667
Thanks for the feedback, this is wierd. I'm on latest Firefox on Ubuntu and it
is seems to be working.

Have you tried "Reader View" on FF?

~~~
avian
Seems to be a Debian-specific bug with Fira Sans font.

I filed a bug report here: [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=841293](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=841293)

~~~
Raed667
Thank you, I have edited the theme to use native fonts.

    
    
        font-family: -apple-system, BlinkMacSystemFont, "Segoe UI", Roboto, Oxygen-Sans, Ubuntu, Cantarell, "Helvetica Neue", sans-serif;
    

If your reload the page it should display fine now.

Edit: I added 'Noto' as first choice for cleaner look, but if you're block
google fonts, it should still fallback on the others

